# Using a Hap to cull fry?



## CheekyGoblin (Feb 9, 2020)

I need a way to cull excess fry in my Mbuna tank. I've got too many babies! And I'm tired of fishing them out and culling the ones that don't get eaten. A friend of mine uses a venustus in his tank to eat the fry. Has anyone had success using haps like this?


----------



## magila (Dec 22, 2019)

I think small fry might be too good at hiding in the small cracks and holes, where the venustus can't get in...
However a group of synodontis would do some damage control.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agreed Synodontis multipunctatus is ideal...a group of five. They get the fry at night when they are sleeping. The haps sleep at night too so not as effective.


----------



## CheekyGoblin (Feb 9, 2020)

How big do they get?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Eight inches? Certainly smaller than a venustus.


----------



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

Wow!! do you need 5 of them to do fry control? I have never had any of these catfish full grown but I do have 3 juveniles growing out. How big is your tank Cheeky?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You need five to keep the Syno's happy, they are social and hide if you don't have enough individuals.

You can do 5 multipunctatus in a 55G. Mine are in the 72" tank.


----------



## CheekyGoblin (Feb 9, 2020)

140 g 72 inches long, really rocky decor


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

DJ - not to get off topic, but how old and big are your multipunctatus?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The age is difficult because they were caught in the wild and you are starting off not knowing how old they are. The previous owner had them for seven years. I have had them for 10 years. I have not measured but guessing between 6-7 inches.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

jcover said:


> DJ - not to get off topic, but how old and big are your multipunctatus?


I received a wild pair in 1981. The male grew to 8", and passed away in 2016.

They spawned... a lot... I have three left from a 1986 spawning... biggest is only about 6" though.


----------

